# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  تركيا ترى "النور" بعد "سنوات الضياع "

## غسان

جميعنا يعلم أن كرة القدم التركية تطورت بشكل ملحوظ في السنوات العشر الأخيرة، الكثير من اللاعبين الأتراك يحصلون على عقود احترافية مغرية في كبرى المسابقات الأوروبية، كما أن الأندية التركية تؤدي بشكل جيد في المسابقات القارية. 

التقط الأتراك ثمار جهودهم الواضحة للنهوض بكرتهم من خلال فوز غلطة سراي العريق بكأس الإتحاد الأوروبي عام 2001، ثم وصل المنتخب التركي إلى قمة إنجازاته عندما أحرز المركز الثالث في نهائيات كأس العالم 2002، وفي النهاية فإن نجوم هذا البلد المعروف بجماله الأخاذ سطعت في سماء كرة القارة العجوز، فمن منا لا يعرف هاكان شوكر.. حسن شاش.. تونكاي سانلي.. نهاد قهوجي.. حميد ألتينتوب.. وطبعا تطول القائمة.. 

وغاب المنتخب التركي عن بطولتي كأس أوروبا 2004 ومونديال 2006، وخاف البعض من عودة الفريق إلى مراكز القاع في التصفيات الأوروبية، لكن الأتراك أكدوا عودتهم بقوة من خلال التأهل لبطولة كأس أوروبا 2008 التي يفصلنا عن افتتاحها ساعات قليلة. 

أذكر أن المنتخب التركي حصل على تعاطف العديد من عشاق الكرة في العالم العربي خلال أحداث مونديال اليابان وكوريا الجنوبية لوجود ذلك الارتباط التاريخي الوثيق، لكن هناك سبب آخر قد يجعل عشاق الكرة.. وأخص بالذكر العاشقات.. يهتفون باسم تركيا خلال هذا المحفل الأوروبي الكبير.. 

المنتخب التركي ضاع في سنوات من النتائج السلبية، لكن الأتراك عادوا لحياتنا بطريقة "درامية" تدعى "سنوات الضياع"، وعاش نجوم الكرة التركية في الظل لفترة طويلة، ورغم ذلك عشنا نحن العرب ومازلنا نعيش "نور" اسطنبول. 

أجزم أن المنتخب التركي سيكسب المزيد من التعاطف خاصة من الجنس اللطيف حيث تتزامن إقامة البطولة الأوروبية مع يث المسلسلين التلفزيونيين التركيين "سنوات الضياع" و"نور" المدبلجين إلى اللغة العربية، فلم ألحظ مثل هذا الاهتمام بعمل درامي مدبلج منذ لعنة "كاساندرا" المكسيكية التي حلت علينا في منتصف التسعينيات، وحتى برامج تلفزيون الواقع مثل "ستار أكاديمي" لم تقوى على مواجهة غزو الأتراك لشاشاتنا. 

بمجرد رؤية المنتخب التركي وهو ينزل أرض الملعب يوم السبت استعدادا لمباراته المرتقبة أمام البرتغال سيتذكر الكثيرون أحداث المسلسلين، وسيسري التعاطف في شرايينهم على حساب أبناء سكولاري. 

ستهتف الفتبات باسم نجوم تركيا المعروفين.. "عمر.. "يحيى".. "أنور"، بقيادة المدرب القدير "فكري" وفرقة المشجعات التي تضم كل من "نور" و"دانا" و"لميس".. وحتى "شريفة" ! 

وأمام هذا التعاطف المتوقع والغريب.. يقف عشاق الكرة المخلصين في صراع من نوع آخر خلال البطولة.. من سيحصل على "الريموت" قبل أن تدق الساعة العاشرة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.. جنون الكرة أم هوس "نور"؟ 

قد يبدو الموضوع ساخرا.. لكنه يدق ناقوس الخطر لهؤلاء الذين يملكون في منزلهم "ريسيفر" واحد.. الأمهات والزوجات والأخوات سيطالبون بلغة المسلسلات، ولن يتنازل الشيوخ والشبان والصبيان عن حقهم في متابعة "الجزيرة الرياضية". 

نعلن منذ الآن انتصارنا هذا الشهر.. نحن عشاق الكرة.. سنهيمن على الشاشات وسنتحدث بلغة الكرة لنعلن ثورتنا على دراما "الدوبلاج".. تلك الدراما التي لا تمت بصلة لا بنا.. ولا بأسلوب حياتنا.. سنرتاح من عذابنا اليومي ونعيش إجواء ممتعة بعيدا عن تشويق مبالغ وغير مبرر. 

صراع عجيب فعلا.. وفي كل الأحوال أتمنى لكم مشاهدة مواجهة ممتعة يوم السبت بين "رونالدو" البرتعال و"مهند" تركيا.

----------


## العالي عالي

ان متفائل بالمنتخب التركي وسوف يكون حسان البطولة

----------

